# Adonis Stevenson the Hardest Puncher in Boxing?



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Here a KO there a KO, everywhere a KO!


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucas Matthysse.

The Dawson KO really was magnificent. It looked like Prescott vs Khan when Dawson was trying to get up. That weird way where his head lifts up but his upper body won't follow his commands.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Barnburner said:


> Lucas Matthysse.


Judah wouldn't survive the Adonis.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oh!


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

I doubt Judah survives the current unstoppable beast that is the Lucas of 2013 either.

I do think Adonis is in with a shout though for sure. I just hate the guy for his personal life and it's not something I'll ever forgive him for. Not to mention his embarrassing celebrations.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Barnburner said:


> I doubt Judah survives the current unstoppable beast that is the Lucas of 2013 either.
> 
> I do think Adonis is in with a shout though for sure. I just hate the guy for his personal life and it's not something I'll ever forgive him for. Not to mention his embarrassing celebrations.


Well because Judah is almost 40 :lol:

Matthysse has more thumping and overwhelming power but Adonis' left is the scariest punch in boxing.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oh!


That shot landed in the exact same spot as the Dawson one: right behind the ear on the temple.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

I meant the Judah of the Matthysse fight. :lol: Should have made that more clear.

And come on man give the guy a break, he's only 35. :lol: The same age as Mr Stevenson.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

He could well be the, guy can crack with the best of them, i think its between him Golovkin and Mathysse.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> He could well be the, guy can crack with the best of them, i think its between him Golovkin and Mathysse.


If Golovkin sparks Macklin, a tough and a very good fighter who I feel has been under-rated recently, then he'll be in with a massive shout.

The only issue with Good Boy is that he's not sparked people on the level of a LHW Dawson or a Lamont Peterson.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> He could well be the, guy can crack with the best of them, i think its between him Golovkin and Mathysse.


Damn Blade when was the last time a good young champ was KO1'd like that?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This was just brutal.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Damn Blade when was the last time a good young champ was KO1'd like that?


Dont know T, the two that come to mind are Terry Norris sparking John Mugabi and Prudencio Cardona putting Antonio Avelar to sleep but both happened more than twenty years ago, right now i dont remember a more recent one.










This one was brutal.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

P4p no, in literal terms no


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Dont know T, the two that come to mind are Terry Norris sparking John Mugabi and Prudencio Cardona putting Antonio Avelar to sleep but both happened more than twenty years ago, right now i dont remember a more recent one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this because these are classic KOs


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Dont know T, the two that come to mind are Terry Norris sparking John Mugabi and Prudencio Cardona putting Antonio Avelar to sleep but both happened more than twenty years ago, right now i dont remember a more recent one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that poor guy in the dark trunks evidently had a very important meeting with the canvas.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Damn Blade when was the last time a good young champ was KO1'd like that?


i'm not sure the context with which we're using the word "good" but ponce de leon was starched in one by juanma lopez @122, when he at the height of his powers.

some people think ponce's got a W over broner. i'm not one of them, but he's a decent fighter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

New England said:


> i'm not sure the context with which we're using the word "good" but ponce de leon was starched in one by juanma lopez @122, when he at the height of his powers.
> 
> some people think ponce's got a W over broner. i'm not one of them, but he's a decent fighter.


Thats a great shout, as a big Juanma fan myself :bbb


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

and i think it's too early to break out the anointing oil for stevenson just yet. dawson was knocked out in his last fight, as we all know. his chin could be badly compromised at this stage.

he can clearly bang, but there are more proven punchers in the world.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

New England said:


> and i think it's too early to break out the anointing oil for stevenson just yet. dawson was knocked out in his last fight, as we all know. his chin could be badly compromised at this stage.
> 
> he can clearly bang, but there are more proven punchers in the world.


Dawson was just never that good IMO. When was the last time he fought a good Southpaw? He gets hit too cleanly, takes too long to settle into a fight and doesn't commit to punches. He's like a reverse Zab Judah without the power :lol:


----------



## Cuarenta (Jun 1, 2013)

@Barnburner your avy :rofl

But I got him behind lucas and GGG


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cuarenta said:


> @Barnburner your avy :rofl
> 
> But I got him behind lucas and GGG


http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Roberto_Duran

That's the source, which is absolutely hilarious and well worth the read.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Golovkin, Wlad, Lebedev, Haye & Matthysse are all bigger/harder/better punchers than Stevenson.

Dawson has never been able to hold a good shot.

Edit: Stevenson isn't even the hardest puncher in his division, Kovalev is a genuine killer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

My man Stevenson has a crazy strong pimp-hand. Now I feel worse for those girls that he used to spark-out.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Well because Judah is almost 40 :lol:
> 
> Matthysse has more thumping and overwhelming power but Adonis' left is the scariest punch in boxing.


Yeah the speed of Adonis punch last night is what was impressive and scary for his opponents. Dawson was right there to be hit being southpaw. I don't think Dawson should think about a rematch with Adonis at all. That punch will land again easily in a rematch. Even if it lands on the forehead it will hurt him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Yeah the speed of Adonis punch last night is what was impressive and scary for his opponents. Dawson was right there to be hit being southpaw. I don't think Dawson should think about a rematch with Adonis at all. That punch will land again easily in a rematch. Even if it lands on the forehead it will hurt him.


Did you get flashbacks of Hearns flicking the jab and landing the big bomb on his opponents? I did.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

He's up there, with the names said here I'd add Bailey, Lucas still gets to much credit for Zab, Lucas fans are like he would knock him out now, than why didn't he knock him out than? Just excuse makers.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I love this because these are classic KOs


Heres a few more.

This one is another one that takes a nap in the middle of the ring.





poor uncle Roger.





One of the best first rounds ever.





Another great first round.





Two asian greats





Too Sharp at his best





A more recent one with the great Pongsaklek Wonjongkam





I know you will love this one,Nazario was the WBA champ.


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> He's up there, with the names said here I'd add Bailey, Lucas still gets to much credit for Zab, Lucas fans are like he would knock him out now, than why didn't he knock him out than? Just excuse makers.


The Judah fight was the first time he had been in a 12 round fight, his first time on the big stage and his first fight against a truly world class operator. It was obvious he was too tentative and conservative early and he still had him running like a little girl after putting him down late in the fight.

Lucas has improved a lot since the first Judah fight, I didn't think that was up for debate.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Carl Froch would knock this boy out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Carl Froch would knock this boy out.


Will Frochy take it?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Barnburner said:


> The Judah fight was the first time he had been in a 12 round fight, his first time on the big stage and his first fight against a truly world class operator. It was obvious he was too tentative and conservative early and he still had him running like a little girl after putting him down late in the fight.
> 
> Lucas has improved a lot since the first Judah fight, I didn't think that was up for debate.


I mean he was 28, not a kid, yeah Lucas has gotten better but I'm tired of people being delusional what happened happened, we have not seen Lucas in there against a disciplined boxer besides Devon and Zab and those where his worse showings.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Carl Froch would knock this boy out.


Froch ducked for a reason.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Will Frochy take it?


Only fights I can see him taking at 175lbs is Cleverly, or Pascal.



Oneshot said:


> Froch ducked for a reason.


Ducked? I don't re-call him ducking anybody.


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Froch ducked for a reason.


:lol: you should do stand up comedy


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Carl Froch would knock this boy out.


100% :deal



Oneshot said:


> Froch ducked for a reason.


:lol: never ducked anyone in his life, Adonis don't like when people punch back and Froch has the best chin in boxing

In answer to the OP, hes a contender but for me he's second in this division, behind Kovalev, and still behind GGG, Wlad and Matthysse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> 100% :deal
> 
> :lol: never ducked anyone in his life, Adonis don't like when people punch back and Froch has the best chin in boxing
> 
> In answer to the OP, hes a contender but for me he's second in this division, behind Kovalev, and still behind GGG, Wlad and Matthysse.


Who has Kovalev stopped that Stevenson wouldnt?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Who has Kovalev stopped that Stevenson wouldnt?


Campillo I'd imagine, and he got Boone out on first attempt. Stevenson can really bang, really bang, but Dawson got knocked out by Andre Ward so I'm not reading too much into that one performance yet, his power is very impressive though


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

To much Brit love up in here Stevenson wasn't a mystery, he moved up to 175 for a reason if was from Kazakhstan people would admit he was avoided


----------



## Barnburner (Jun 6, 2013)

Experience > Age though. A young Wilfred Benitez with many title fights is a better, more experienced and ring savvy than a 28 year old who's never been in a big fight before.

I agree they weren't his best showings but I feel strongly that he won the Devon Alexander fight and although the Judah fight was closer I think he won that too.
@Oneshot, Sorry forgot to quote.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> To much Brit love up in here Stevenson wasn't a mystery, he moved up to 175 for a reason if was from Kazakhstan people would admit he was avoided


Definitely this! What the fuck is up with everyone. I thought this type of KO would've brought Stevenson some love. I knew Stevenson wasn't an opponent to be slept on, and I knew Dawson was going to come to this fight affected by the Ward fight, but I wouldn't have imagined Stevenson knocking him out like that.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This shit im hearing all over about Froch ducking Stevenson is getting annoying now, he rejected the fight to face a far more luacrative, well known opponent which was an opportunity to avenge one of his losses against Kessler. And at the time Mikkell was far more accomplished than Stevenson, who had beaten no one. In fact i heard a lot of people ridiculing Stevenson as an opponent back then. I dont favor him against Froch than I did 6 months ago when he was giving it the big un about facing Froch. Fair enough it was a really impressive knockout against a world class champion, and he's obviously got the potential to do that to quite a few opponents, but Froch is all wrong for Stevenson:good We might see the Froch-Stevenson fight happen now though, the pimps increased his reputation dramatically and has got something that Carl wants.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Campillo I'd imagine, and he got Boone out on first attempt. Stevenson can really bang, really bang, but Dawson got knocked out by Andre Ward so I'm not reading too much into that one performance yet, his power is very impressive though


Campillo would be stopped brutally. Maybe even on body work alone.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson was the mandatory, Stevenson was willing to go to to the UK, anyway who says this wasn't a duck is a bias liar


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> This shit im hearing all over about Froch ducking Stevenson is getting annoying now, he rejected the fight to face a far more luacrative, well known opponent which was an opportunity to avenge one of his losses against Kessler. And at the time Mikkell was far more accomplished than Stevenson, who had beaten no one. In fact i heard a lot of people ridiculing Stevenson as an opponent back then. I dont favor him against Froch than I did 6 months ago when he was giving it the big un about facing Froch. Fair enough it was a really impressive knockout against a world class champion, and he's obviously got the potential to do that to quite a few opponents, but Froch is all wrong for Stevenson:good We might see the Froch-Stevenson fight happen now though, the pimps increased his reputation dramatically and has got something that Carl wants.


Man you make Flomos and Pactards look honest, I know you are scared for your boy but damn


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Campillo would be stopped brutally. Maybe even on body work alone.


I should rephrase, I think Adonis could stop Campillo but atm I think Kovalev is a more proven puncher for having done so, Adonis has scary power



Oneshot said:


> Stevenson was the mandatory, Stevenson was willing to go to to the UK, anyway who says this wasn't a duck is a bias liar


Why would Froch duck an unproven chinny nobody at the time to fight a top 3 fighter in the division? Add this to the fact that Froch has never ducked anyone, has actively sought out the toughest opponents and would brutally stop Adonis and you're talking shit


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Definitely this! What the fuck is up with everyone. I thought this type of KO would've brought Stevenson some love. I knew Stevenson wasn't an opponent to be slept on, and I knew Dawson was going to come to this fight affected by the Ward fight, but I wouldn't have imagined Stevenson knocking him out like that.


In what way is him fighting and ko'ing Dawson proof Froch avoided him? :lol: Froch fought a better fighter and has never ducked anyone in his life


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Man you make Flomos and Pactards look honest, I know you are scared for your boy but damn


:conf not really, im not even that big a fan of Froch. Stevenson is still the same fighter with a porous defense and vulnerable chin that he always was. His power's just been proved on a higher level. People always go on this knee jerk reaction when a fighter gets a big win. I mean before the Dawson fight, who had Stevenson fought to make Froch shit his kacks? No one.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JamieC said:


> In what way is him fighting and ko'ing Dawson proof Froch avoided him? :lol: Froch fought a better fighter and has never ducked anyone in his life


To prove I'm not biased Froch is the man and no I don't think he has ever ducked anyone


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

JamieC said:


> In what way is him fighting and ko'ing Dawson proof Froch avoided him? :lol: Froch fought a better fighter and has never ducked anyone in his life


the cheek of some people to accuse Froch of ducking. The mans fought everyone and their dog:yep


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

So not fighting your mandatory if he's willing to come to your country isn't a duck? I actually like Froch but this is some scummy shit, Stevenson was a feared puncher before this fight anyone who broke this fight down said Stevenson has knockout power. This would be like Devon fighting Floyd when Kell was his mandatory, I'm sure you Brits would have called it a duck. Just bias


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Stevenson was the mandatory, Stevenson was willing to go to to the UK, anyway who says this wasn't a duck is a bias liar


God you're an idiot.

Froch took a fight that he wanted. A revenge match with Kessler which was no easy fight.

It was both better financially and gave him a chance to avenge one of the two blemishes on his record. What did Stevenson bring to the table? A mandatory ranking? If that's your claim to it being a legit fight, then surely fighting a fellow Champion eclipses fighting a challenger?

Yes, he won by a first round KO, but they can be just as deceptive as they are impressive.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Froch ducked for a reason.





Oneshot said:


> Stevenson was the mandatory, Stevenson was willing to go to to the UK, anyway who says this wasn't a duck is a bias liar





Oneshot said:


> So not fighting your mandatory if he's willing to come to your country isn't a duck? I actually like Froch but this is some scummy shit, Stevenson was a feared puncher before this fight anyone who broke this fight down said Stevenson has knockout power. This would be like Devon fighting Floyd when Kell was his mandatory, I'm sure you Brits would have called it a duck. Just bias


Poor. You can't actually believe what you are typing. Especially when people have responded with pure logic.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> In what way is him fighting and ko'ing Dawson proof Froch avoided him? :lol: Froch fought a better fighter and has never ducked anyone in his life


I didn't say shit about Froch. I was more agreeing with him saying that if Stevenson was from Kazakhstan, he'd be overrated right about now.

Just to tell you, I was rooting for Froch to take the fight with Ward and pull off an upset. I've always gave Froch his respect. I was going for Kessler in the rematch, but unlike a lot of Froch haters, I knew it was going to be a close fight.

I just think Stevenson would TKO him. Stevenson's KO of Dawson showed that his power does transfer at the elite level.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> So not fighting your mandatory if he's willing to come to your country isn't a duck?


Not when you're going off to fight a more proven adversary, one that has already beaten you in an exciting fight.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Bunch of biased Brits in here, if this isn't a duck than there has never been a duck in boxing, his fucking mandatory was willing to come to his country, the fight is lost now, Pactard and Flomo shit going on.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> :conf not really, im not even that big a fan of Froch. Stevenson is still the same fighter with a porous defense and vulnerable chin that he always was. His power's just been proved on a higher level. People always go on this knee jerk reaction when a fighter gets a big win. I mean before the Dawson fight, who had Stevenson fought to make Froch shit his kacks? No one.


What top fighters at 168-175 don't have porous defense besides Ward or Hopkins? Every other one has leaky D


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That left he throws is frightening.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> *So not fighting your mandatory if he's willing to come to your country isn't a duck? *I actually like Froch but this is some scummy shit, Stevenson was a feared puncher before this fight anyone who broke this fight down said Stevenson has knockout power. This would be like Devon fighting Floyd when Kell was his mandatory, I'm sure you Brits would have called it a duck. Just bias


Its getting your priorities right in Froch's case. Lets be honest the hype about Stevenson before he sparked Dawson wasn't half as big. And Froch, who's fought practically fucking everyone there is to fight went for a better opponent than Stevenson who brought more money, name recognition and a chance to avenge a loss. Who wouldnt do that given the chance? Froch has got a limited amount of time left in the sport to make money and improve his legacy so he went with Kessler, not some unknown from canada who had done little to warrant a mandatory shot, besde's beat a few fringe level opponents. There's was actually better opponents in the IBF top 15 than Stevenson anyways.

I want to see the Stevenson-Froch fight now though, we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> What top fighters at 168-175 don't have porous defense besides Ward or Hopkins? Every other one has leaky D


Its a bigger problem for Stevenson than most though:good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> That left he throws is frightening.


He's got a fair fucking whack in it, ill give him that. Good jab that he uses to blind his opponent and set it up and quick hands to. Stevenson as a fighter is good for boxing, big puncher exciting and vulnerable. Im sort of glad he won tbh, in spite of him being a cunt. Its mixed things up and made the division more exciting, plus and he's way better to watch than Dawson


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Wouldnt go that far but he can be a terror at 168 and 175, Dirrel had Froch hurt imagine what happens if Stevenson gets on of his bombs in after Froch misses bad with a right hand

He could probably even take out Pascal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Its a bigger problem for Stevenson than most though:good


Not really. Pascal/Froch don't have much better D.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Wouldnt go that far but he can be a terror at 168 and 175, Dirrel had Froch hurt imagine what happens if Stevenson gets on of his bombs in after Froch misses bad with a right hand
> 
> He could probably even take out Pascal


Pascal and fifty were shocked :lol:


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

This some racist garbage if Danny doesn't fight Lucas watch the same people in here happy that Froch ducked be mad about it.


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


:rofl @turbotime


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Pascal and fifty were shocked :lol:


Are Stevenson and Pascal friends and wouldnt fight or is this a real possible match up


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Not really. Pascal/Froch don't have much better D.


I meant its a bigger problem because of Stevenson's chin. He cant afford to be as open to shots as Frochy boy. Still as much as im slating him here, Stevenson's power can be a big equalizer in a lot of situations. I hope he fights the winner of Bute-Pascal, im not sure either would be able to take his bombs


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

No...he is one of them, would need to knockout more relevant people to be called THE hardest puncher.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Im on this bandwagon. what a KO!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) said:


> Are Stevenson and Pascal friends and wouldnt fight or is this a real possible match up


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> Bunch of biased Brits in here, if this isn't a duck than there has never been a duck in boxing, his fucking mandatory was willing to come to his country, the fight is lost now, Pactard and Flomo shit going on.


:rolleyes Yeah, he ducked an unproven Stevenson to fight a far more proven fighter who _already beat him._ How the fuck is that a duck if he fought a more proven fighter who already holds a win over him?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> No...he is one of them, would need to *knockout more relevant people *to be called THE hardest puncher.


What other people have more relevant knockouts?


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

orriray59 said:


> :rolleyes Yeah, he ducked an unproven Stevenson to fight a far more proven fighter who _already beat him._ How the fuck is that a duck if he fought a more proven fighter who already holds a win over him?


Can Danny duck Lucas or is there a double standard?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

New England said:


> :rofl @turbotime


:lol: Might be my new av :smoke


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Here a KO there a KO, everywhere a KO!


I wouldn't go that far as saying he's the hardest puncher. He can punch though.

I still need to see more.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

That's like calling Prescott the hardest puncher in boxing for stopping Khan, or Johnson the hardest puncher in boxing for stopping Jones. Stevenson might be a devastating puncher but we're talking about a guy who got stopped by Ward in his last fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That's like calling Prescott the hardest puncher in boxing for stopping Khan, or Johnson the hardest puncher in boxing for stopping Jones. Stevenson might be a devastating puncher but we're talking about a guy who got stopped by Ward in his last fight.


Yes because Dawson was dropping down from heavyweight and 35 :lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes because Dawson was dropping down from heavyweight and 35 :lol:


No because he was knocked out in sparring, knocked out by Ward in his last fight. It's happened plenty of times before when a fighter gets his chin cracked. Dawson was getting rocked and hurt by Johnson back in the day so let's not pretend he ever had a great chin.
Stevenson could very well be a great puncher, knocking out this Chad Dawson doesn't tell us anything though. As usual boxing fans lose perspective straight after a fight. Good shot by Stevenson, I don't think he'll hold that title for long though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No because he was knocked out in sparring, knocked out by Ward in his last fight. It's happened plenty of times before when a fighter gets his chin cracked. Dawson was getting rocked and hurt by Johnson back in the day so let's not pretend he ever had a great chin.
> Stevenson could very well be a great puncher, knocking out this Chad Dawson doesn't tell us anything though. As usual boxing fans lose perspective straight after a fight. Good shot by Stevenson, I don't think he'll hold that title for long though.


Use fucking paragraphs please.

The fact that you don't think Stevenson is a great puncher is hilarious. Watch his fights


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No because he was knocked out in sparring, knocked out by Ward in his last fight. It's happened plenty of times before when a fighter gets his chin cracked. Dawson was getting rocked and hurt by Johnson back in the day so let's not pretend he ever had a great chin.
> Stevenson could very well be a great puncher, knocking out this Chad Dawson doesn't tell us anything though. As usual boxing fans lose perspective straight after a fight. Good shot by Stevenson, I don't think he'll hold that title for long though.


Agreed boxing fans are very bandwagon but if you think the idea that Stevenson hits hard is based on one fight you are wrong, the reason the Froch fight didn't happen even though Stevenson was the mandatory is because Stevenson was known to hit like a truck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL at the people who are letting their hatred of Rapist Pimp cloud their judgement.

Pimp Stevenson SET that left up from the get go. He didn't just randomly throw it.. he timed it perfectly with his amazing speed. He knew he was faster than Dawson from the first exchange when Dawson lunged like a retard. He set up George too and did the same moves to Boone. You can't see that punch coming.. unless you are Prime Roy Jones Jr.

There is a reason Froch didn't want to fight Stevenson. He was worried about his face and about Rachael's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

Made a fool of himself with his celebrations, all he needed to do was start shouting "hoon eggs" and it was Sam Peter all over again.

Dignity.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Crepitus said:


> Made a fool of himself with his celebrations, all he needed to do was start shouting "hoon eggs" and it was Sam Peter all over again.
> 
> Dignity.


He was just very emotional. When you achieve something like he had.. you might also feel that same emotion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He was just very emotional. When you achieve something like he had.. you might also feel that same emotion.


Dignity.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Agreed boxing fans are very bandwagon but if you think the idea that Stevenson hits hard is based on one fight you are wrong, the reason the Froch fight didn't happen even though Stevenson was the mandatory is because Stevenson was known to hit like a truck.


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Crepitus said:


> Dignity.


Let us know how you react when you KTFO1 a champion in your hometown.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Let us know how you react when you KTFO1 a champion in your hometown.


Okay, you might be waiting sometime though


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

We all know Stevenson is an asshole and we all will be laughing when he eventually get destroyed.... but to say he 'has over rated power' and 'he's nothing special or dangerous' is absurd.

The guy got a very lighting fast punch that is almost impossible to measure. Dawson didn't get ktfo in 1 round because he was shot or because he was defensively flawed. He got knocked the hell out because Adonis covered that distance in the blink of an eye.. There was no way he should have reached Dawson with that punch but he did. That's a punch which will hit Froch again and again and again. Does Froch got a granite chin? Yes... Has he ever been hit by a punch that fast or that hard? No..

Stevenson is also much much more athletic and much faster than Froch, has more power and just as much heart. He is a very young 35. He's probably in his full prime now. 

He is a dangerous fight for everyone. Hopkins-Ward-Froch.... that Russian who's name is hard to pronounce etc.

Stevenson is the real deal.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Crepitus said:


> Okay, you might be waiting sometime though


:hi:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> What other people have more relevant knockouts?


Randall Bailey.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Randall Bailey.


:huh


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, Bailey proved not too long ago that he still is a HUGE puncher with that knockout over Mike Jones....


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> We all know Stevenson is an asshole and we all will be laughing when he eventually get destroyed.... but to say he 'has over rated power' and 'he's nothing special or dangerous' is absurd.
> 
> The guy got a very lighting fast punch that is almost impossible to measure. Dawson didn't get ktfo in 1 round because he was shot or because he was defensively flawed. He got knocked the hell out because Adonis covered that distance in the blink of an eye.. There was no way he should have reached Dawson with that punch but he did. That's a punch which will hit Froch again and again and again. Does Froch got a granite chin? Yes... Has he ever been hit by a punch that fast or that hard? No..
> 
> ...


 Stevenson would knock Kovalev out you want to talk about overhyped guys, I pretty much agree with what you said.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Chad Dawson is a FAR greater fighter than Lamont Peterson or lol... Matthrew Macklin (who GGG haven't knocked out yet btw)

Dawson is the greatest LHW of this era..discredit him all you guys like now.. but he dominated Adamek... and was the only fighter to beat Hopkins without QUESTION.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yeah, Bailey proved not too long ago that he still is a HUGE puncher with that knockout over Mike Jones....


Mike Jones :lol:


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

We already knew Bailey was capable of that, why do you think Mike Jones fought like that, knocking out the ibf welterchamp isn't bigger than knocking out the lineal light heavyweight champion


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

I don't think anyone in their right mind can deny this guys power.

In the same breath, knocking Chad out doesn't really say he can deliver that power on elite level opponents.

We need to see more, but the guy is holding TNT in those hands.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Mike Jones :lol:


What ? Jones was no bum...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> What ? Jones was no bum...


Behave now.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> What ? Jones was no bum...


You said beating him was more relevant than Dawson, it wasn't


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> You said beating him was more relevant than Dawson, it wasn't


I didn´t say that, exactly that. But Bailey has more huge knockouts than the one vs Jones. Stevenson ? It´s the first really impressive one...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I didn´t say that, exactly that. But Bailey has more huge knockouts than the one vs Jones. Stevenson ? It´s the first really impressive one...


So Bailey

Stevenson?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Would love to see a Froch-Stevenson matchup :tim

These head emoticons are hilarious :rofl:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Would love to see a Froch-Stevenson matchup :tim
> 
> These head emoticons are hilarious :rofl:rofl


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2013)

'Bomber' is the hardest puncher, he's a 'smashing machine' apparently?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> I don't think anyone in their right mind can deny this guys power.
> 
> In the same breath, knocking Chad out doesn't really say he can deliver that power on elite level opponents.
> 
> We need to see more, but the guy is holding TNT in those hands.


Who will it take?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

His power is legit but it's a Randall Bailey type thing. He's just not very good and he has no chin. Expect to see him destroyed very soon by someone.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> His power is legit but it's a Randall Bailey type thing. He's just not very good and he has no chin. Expect to see him destroyed very soon by someone.


You said Dawson would destroy him T.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You said Dawson would destroy him T.


I know this. Dawson is clearly finished, prime Dawson would have handled him quite easily imo. I see this guy as a SMW Randal Bailey, he'll destroy some people but if you got the chin to hold up to him you can flatten him or outbox him. They had a 2 hour segment of Stevenson fights on Fight network about a year ago and he did not impress me, I wasn't impressed in any fights since then besides vs Dawson. He should be able to destroy Boone level fighters at this level. The KO over Dawson shows us nothing we didn't know about Stevenson, he can punch....he's still got a lotta question marks around his chin and skill set and there's always people who can take your hardest shot, what then for Stevenson? I think there's quite a few guys that will beat him but he can make for a bunch of exciting fights. To me Stevenson is no better than Cleverly who's also nothing special.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Use fucking paragraphs please.
> 
> The fact that you don't think Stevenson is a great puncher is hilarious. Watch his fights


:rofl You need paragraphs within a short paragraph to read a short paragraph?

Anybody can look like a puncher coming up you retard, he hasn't fought anyone world class apart from Chad (Who obviously isn't what he once was).


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl You need paragraphs within a short paragraph to read a short paragraph?
> 
> Anybody can look like a puncher coming up you retard, he hasn't fought anyone world class apart from Chad (Who obviously isn't what he once was).


:lol: Insert excuses.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Agreed boxing fans are very bandwagon but if you think the idea that Stevenson hits hard is based on one fight you are wrong, the reason the Froch fight didn't happen even though Stevenson was the mandatory is because Stevenson was known to hit like a truck.


I'd say it would have more to do with the fact that Stevenson wasn't a name or a draw more than anything. I'm not a Froch fan but I hardly think he's afraid of facing anyone, let alone a guy who has been feasting on bums and has been knocked out by one of those bums. As Dawson said in the lead up to the fight "Stevenson should be grateful for the opportunity".
I'm not sold on Stevenson at all, we don't know if he's a good puncher against good opposition and he doesn't look like he's particularly skilled, which negates any power he has when he's against a world class operator. Dawson is stupid and he was done before he stepped in the ring.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Insert excuses.


Excuses for what? You don't make a lot of sense.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd say it would have more to do with the fact that Stevenson wasn't a name or a draw more than anything. I'm not a Froch fan but I hardly think he's afraid of facing anyone, let alone a guy who has been feasting on bums and has been knocked out by one of those bums. As Dawson said in the lead up to the fight "Stevenson should be grateful for the opportunity".
> I'm not sold on Stevenson at all, we don't know if he's a good puncher against good opposition and he doesn't look like he's particularly skilled, which negates any power he has when he's against a world class operator. Dawson is stupid and he was done before he stepped in the ring.


DAWSON is a bigger name than anyone on GGG, Koborov, or Matthyase's resume.
Yes I don't know how to spell or pronounce Koborov. neither does anybody else in the boxing world. Hence why he will die broke.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> DAWSON is a bigger name than anyone on GGG, Koborov, or Matthyase's resume.
> Yes I don't know how to spell or pronounce Koborov. neither does anybody else in the boxing world. Hence why he will die broke.


Don't really know why you're talking about Korobov but okay.
And that's all Dawson is now, a name. It's not a good victory. Pascal, anyone would've knocked out Chad. Don't believe the hype on the weight loss excuse for the Ward fight, it was the sparring and then that fight that took his punch resistance. Which was limited in the first place as seen by the first Johnson fight. Getting caught cold in the first round doesn't help either. The fight didn't indicate anything, it just announced Stevenson. I'll be looking forward to his next fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> DAWSON is a bigger name than anyone on GGG, Koborov, or Matthyase's resume.
> Yes I don't know how to spell or pronounce Koborov. neither does anybody else in the boxing world. Hence why he will die broke.


:lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> DAWSON is a bigger name than anyone on GGG, Koborov, or Matthyase's resume.
> Yes I don't know how to spell or pronounce Koborov. neither does anybody else in the boxing world. Hence why he will die broke.


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cant WAIT till the next EUROJOB Kovalev gets that 1 hitter quitter shotl


----------



## charlie harper (May 18, 2013)

Matthyse
Golovkin
W. Klitschko


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

He's a great hard puncher but man his celebrations ruin the KO's abit


----------



## Peanutz 50 (Jun 6, 2013)

Was flipping back and forth between HBO and Showtime. Dawson was being introduced.

Flipped back to Showtime. Forgot about the fight. "Probably warming up. 1st round feel out."

Flipped back to HBO, and Dawson was flat _out.

_The dude can crack, no doubt about it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> This one was brutal.


Holy cow, that was one great round of boxing! Both guys displayed spectacular offense AND defense.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

George Groves. If this shot landed on Adonis, Haitian glass would shatter!


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

GGG and Mattysse are above him imo.
We all know there was a chance for a early KO against Dawson, but I was still surprised he actually did it though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


> He's a great hard puncher but man his celebrations ruin the KO's abit


He got too excited and freaked out. So what?
Tarver vs Jones 2?

Think about Adonis.. Dude's 35 years old.. he been through a lot. He was a former scumbag pimp.. feel sorry for what he did.. Everything and all that emotions just rushed back.

Tarver was so pumped he knocked out a camera man after knocking out RJJ. Double KO.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He got too excited and freaked out. So what?
> Tarver vs Jones 2?
> 
> Think about Adonis.. Dude's 35 years old.. he been through a lot. He was a former scumbag pimp.. feel sorry for what he did.. Everything and all that emotions just rushed back.
> ...


They don't love boxing, Stevenson turned pro 3 years older than I am now, if I turned pro and won the IBF intercontinental belt I would celebrate more, he won the lineal light heavyweight belt and people are mad cause he's happy most boxing fans really are pieces of shit


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> He's a great hard puncher but man his celebrations ruin the KO's abit


C'mon.


----------



## HyperUppercut (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He got too excited and freaked out. So what?
> Tarver vs Jones 2?
> 
> Think about Adonis.. Dude's 35 years old.. he been through a lot. He was a former scumbag pimp.. feel sorry for what he did.. Everything and all that emotions just rushed back.
> ...


Yea but runnin around the gotdamn ring like a mufuckin gorilla kinda put me back a little bit too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He got too excited and freaked out. So what?
> Tarver vs Jones 2?
> 
> Think about Adonis.. Dude's 35 years old.. he been through a lot. He was a former scumbag pimp.. feel sorry for what he did.. Everything and all that emotions just rushed back.
> ...


:deal


----------



## |A|C|S| (Jun 13, 2013)

Tim Bradley thumps harder.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Tarver thumps refs harder


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

You know Manny Steward is so proud right now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

Wilder is the hardest puncher of all time
After Golovkin put Ishida down for the 10 count he is definitely the second p4p the hardest puncher
Matthysse is probably 3rd he hits hard but not the kind of going to sleep power like Golovkin has


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ACS said:


> After Golovkin put Ishida down for the 10 count he is definitely p4p the hardest puncher
> Matthysse is probably second he hits hard but not the kind of going to sleep power like Golovkin has


Matthysse couldn't stop old ass Judah


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ACS said:


> Wilder is the hardest puncher of all time
> After Golovkin put Ishida down for the 10 count he is definitely the second p4p the hardest puncher
> Matthysse is probably 3rd he hits hard but not the kind of going to sleep power like Golovkin has


Wilder the hardest puncher of all time? Stop the trolling..


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Wilder the hardest puncher of all time? Stop the trolling..


Do you think Wilder will ever win a fight by decision, hes definitely the hardest puncher of all time


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Matthysse couldn't stop old ass Judah


Translation to your post
"I dont know how to analyse styles of fighters and cant realise that fighters may have improved or become more aggressive"

Step up your knowledge casual


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

ACS said:


> Do you think Wilder will ever win a fight by decision, hes definitely the hardest puncher of all time


Lmao. And where are these credible contenders that he's been KOing. Put any ATG heavyweight against his opposition and they'll have the same KO ratio.
Blown up Roy joins would've probably KO'd more than half of the guys he's fought..


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Lmao. And where are these credible contenders that he's been KOing. Put any ATG heavyweight against his opposition and they'll have the same KO ratio.
> Blown up Roy joins would've probably KO'd more than half of the guys he's fought..


Regardless the power is there, if one of his rights connected he'd put Tyson, Ali to sleep
His technique is getting better he's gonna be a beast


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ACS said:


> Translation to your post
> "I dont know how to analyse styles of fighters and cant realise that fighters may have improved or become more aggressive"
> 
> Step up your knowledge casual


:haye


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol @turbotime being a casual


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Lol @turbotime being a casual


I know he isnt but still was a dumb post
The Matthysse that fought Zab doesnt stop Peterson in 3


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Lmao. And where are these credible contenders that he's been KOing. Put any ATG heavyweight against his opposition and they'll have the same KO ratio. .


No, they wouldn't.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, they wouldn't.


Let Price fight the same opposition and he has the same KO ratio. Same with Haye and Stiverne.

The guys Wilder faced were not supposed to make the last round. They were supposed to getting knocked out.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ACS said:


> I know he isnt but still was a dumb post
> The Matthysse that fought Zab doesnt stop Peterson in 3


Speculation.


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

ACS said:


> Regardless the power is there, if one of his rights connected he'd put Tyson, Ali to sleep
> His technique is getting better he's gonna be a beast


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No, they wouldn't.


Wilder is so hyped it is not even funny. Who does he fights next? Another bum? Wilder fought guys who are not hard to stop. EVERY single one of his opponents was a low level fighter. How can we know he is anything good? He has good power but thats all we know.And many guys would have the same record against the bums Wilder fought.


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

pretty big hitter


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Matthysse, Golovkin, Stevenson, Kovalev. No scientific way to rule out who the biggest puncher is.

Maybe we should ask this guy for his opinion...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

RIP Manny.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

I don't know. The Dawson fight was the one and only Stevenson fight I've ever seen. That was a mega punch, though. I'll have to see a lot more from the guy before I can make an honest assesment.

Matthysse probably holds the title for now. Far as I know, he's the only one to have ever dropped Devon Alexander, and Devon has faced the likes of Randall Bailey, Juan Urango, and Maidana. The guy has a proven chin against the hardest of punchers and Lucas was the only one to make a serious dent in it. That says something to me.

It's also said that Matthysse has dropped every single opponent he's ever faced. Wow. Impressive if true.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

J.R. said:


> It's also said that Matthysse has dropped every single opponent he's ever faced. Wow. Impressive if true.


There were no official knockdowns in the Carlos Adan Jerez fight.

Although Jerez was down in the first round.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson shouldn't even be in the discussion tbh, sparking that Chad Dawson isn't an achievement.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson shouldn't even be in the discussion tbh, sparking that Chad Dawson isn't an achievement.


yawn.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a chance.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


:lol: Landed everything and the kitchen sink, not even a knockdown.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: Landed everything and the kitchen sink, not even a knockdown.


Whitaker knocked Delahoya down, big whoop.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I would say for the current scene Mattysse but who really knows. Hardest all time P4P would be between Julian Jackson (Harderst/Sharpest) and Danny Lopez (Heaviest). Jackson would poleaxe guys looking as though they had been struck with lightening while Danny could knock out guys with grazing punches that didn't even look loaded.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whitaker knocked Delahoya down, big whoop.


I wouldn't pay too much attention to him. He says Lomachenko is the most skilled boxer in all of boxing.

0 have tried. 0 have failed. There is no blueprint. Herp da Derp.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I wouldn't pay too much attention to him. He says Lomachenko is the most skilled boxer in all of boxing.
> 
> 0 have tried. 0 have failed. There is no blueprint. Herp da Derp.


But but but the World Boxing Series!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson's right up there with his straight left. He's very sneaky and quick with that shot. It's extremely dangerous.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Here a KO there a KO, everywhere a KO!


Definitely top 3 prolly. He got a lot of power in that left of his and that right hook to the body looks very heavy.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

In todays boxing a guy has a good one of two fights and people say he is one of the hardest punchers ever. Mattysse is the more recent example. GGG is also. Let's wait and see. Stevenson is on a good track so far in his last 2 fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whitaker knocked Delahoya down, big whoop.


dog, he got pissed off at Barry Robinson for saying Lomachenko wasn't a one punch KO artist, but he dismissed Adonis Stevenson's and Mikey Garcia's power :conf


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

He's certainly a harder punching superhero than Malignaggiman.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

In light of recent performances, Wilder is looking to have a hella One Shot :yep


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

This is said for almost any fighter who scores a couple of KO/TKO's consecutively. That's how it starts then it just snowballs into mythical proportions of who they can realistically beat. Most recently this happened with Lucas Matthysse.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> In todays boxing a guy has a good one of two fights and people say he is one of the hardest punchers ever. Mattysse is the more recent example. GGG is also. Let's wait and see. Stevenson is on a good track so far in his last 2 fights.


You took it right out of my keyboard. I said this exactly, I agree.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Apparently Cloud Pee'd himself in the 4th round???!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@FelixTrinidad


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes.. he is the biggest puncher p4p in boxing.. and he's gonna make Bellew do the fucking chicken dance.

Hopefully Alabama does a good job of rbr in that one.. I'm gonna do Chisora-Cleverly 

Saturday is a great day for boxing.. If Adonis beats Stevenson I will put him in Felix's top 10 P4P Rankings which is like a super charged version of Team PrinceN.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yes.. he is the biggest puncher p4p in boxing.. and he's gonna make Bellew do the fucking chicken dance.
> 
> Hopefully Alabama does a good job of rbr in that one.. I'm gonna do Chisora-Cleverly
> 
> Saturday is a great day for boxing.. If Adonis beats Stevenson I will put him in Felix's top 10 P4P Rankings which is like a super charged version of Team PrinceN.


How is AGODis not getting P4P consideration yet? people have Rigo top 4/5 and nowhere for AGod.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson certainly SHOULD be the hardest puncher in boxing.

He had all those years of practice, beating up kidnapped teenage girls.





If there were actually a God, THIS asshole would be lying in a hospital in a coma, and Mago would be be slated to fight a top-ten HW in early 2014.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Stevenson certainly SHOULD be the hardest puncher in boxing.
> 
> He had all those years of practice, beating up kidnapped teenage girls.
> 
> If there were actually a God, THIS asshole would be lying in a hospital in a coma, and Mago would be be slated to fight a top-ten HW in early 2014.


There is a GOD and he is defending the lineal title Saturday.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Apparently Cloud Pee'd himself in the 4th round???!!


:lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

One of them no doubt. An I dont know why people saying Lucas power is over hyped. Hes a huge puncher too danny just was better


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol:


:err


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> There is a GOD and he is defending the lineal title Saturday.


Kovalev is the WBO champ, but I didn't know he was the LINEAL champ! :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Kovalev is the WBO champ, but I didn't know he was the LINEAL champ! :lol:


I bet Stevenson could stop Perez with one punch :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He up there


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Those Kronk trunks doe :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Those Kronk trunks doe :yep


Certified Dope. :deal

Still little pissed at how Manny Stew and Kronk did the Body Snatcher though.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Those Kronk trunks doe :yep


Love them.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

It's telling that Stevenson is scared shitless of Kovalev...Stevenson's clock is ticking


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Certified Dope. :deal
> 
> Still little pissed at how Manny Stew and Kronk did the Body Snatcher though.


Trunks > McCallum


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Trunks > McCallum


:rofl Stop it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> It's telling that Stevenson is scared shitless of Kovalev...Stevenson's clock is ticking


Scared of what?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


You know what I see here? (Besides an idiot opponent who froze and basically begged to be KO'd?)

I see Stevenson so off balance after that left, that if it had been parried or slipped, by a powerful opponent with great counterpunching ability, Stevenson would have been toast.

Now let me think, who's a LHW with massive power in both hands, lightning defensive reflexes, and superb counterpunching ability? 
Give me a minute, it'll come to me .....


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You know what I see here? (Besides an idiot opponent who froze and basically begged to be KO'd?)
> 
> I see Stevenson so off balance after that left, that if it had been parried or slipped, by a powerful opponent with great counterpunching ability, Stevenson would have been toast.
> 
> ...


:kov


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You know what I see here? (Besides an idiot opponent who froze and basically begged to be KO'd?)
> 
> I see Stevenson so off balance after that left, that if it had been parried or slipped, by a powerful opponent with great counterpunching ability, Stevenson would have been toast.
> 
> ...


Hopkins ?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Scared of what?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


Damn jab that sent him out :smug


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


Guess everyone should fear Grachev too :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Theron said:


> Damn jab that sent him out :smug


Sick power. There better not be some bullshit to keep that fight from happening. Two dudes with sick power, questionable chins, and a title each? :bbb


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Guess everyone should fear Grachev too :lol:


Grachev and...Edison Miranda :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

A stiff montreal breeze could make Ismayl do the Judah dance


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Sick power. There better not be some bullshit to keep that fight from happening. Two dudes with sick power, questionable chins, and a title each? :bbb


I havn't watched either one of their entire careers much but i would be really really exited if this fight happened.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Krusher is just asking for a left hand counter


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Probably Wlad tbh but the guy hates to punch people and instead offers them a lovable cuddle instead.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Boone said Kovalev is the hardest puncher he has fought


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's be honest, either Kovalev or Stevenson could knock the other out with one clean punch. That's what makes this fight so exciting.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Boone said Kovalev is the hardest puncher he has fought


Also, Cleverly said Kovalev has good timing.

http://boxingnewsonline.net/latest/...i-remember-thinking-if-he-catches-me-i-m-gone


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Theron said:


> Damn jab that sent him out :smug


It was the right. The left simply helped straighten his head back out. :lol:

- And notice how Kovalev stops for a split second, after moving in for the kill, to plant his feet properly for maximum punch support. This guy has serious skills.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Krusher is just asking for a left hand counter


How so? - I'm not questioning your judgement, but I don't see it. In what fight was he leaving himself open?

- and don't forget how brilliantly Kovalev slips punches. The guy could probably fight an entire round with his hands at his sides, and still not take a full blow to the head.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It was the right. The left simply helped straighten his head back out. :lol:
> 
> - And notice how Kovalev stops for a split second, after moving in for the kill, to plant his feet properly for maximum punch support. This guy has serious skills.


The first knock down he knocked Sillakh down with a friggen elbow :rofl Was nasty.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Who do you think has a better chin between the two?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How so? - I'm not questioning your judgement, but I don't see it. In what fight was he leaving himself open?
> 
> - and don't forget how brilliantly Kovalev slips punches. The guy could probably fight an entire round with his hands at his sides, and still not take a full blow to the head.


Kovalev isn't going an entire fight without tasting a left hand, and once the first one lands, he'll be on his bike


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Golovkin, Wlad, Lebedev, Haye & Matthysse are all bigger/harder/better punchers than Stevenson.
> 
> Dawson has never been able to hold a good shot.
> 
> Edit: Stevenson isn't even the hardest puncher in his division, Kovalev is a genuine killer.


Stevenson has better one punch power than all of these guys


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Kovalev isn't going an entire fight without tasting a left hand, and once the first one lands, he'll be on his bike


Godis wasn't off balance at all. Right foot on the outside, a left upperhook and goodnight Irene


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Godis wasn't off balance at all. Right foot on the outside, a left upperhook and goodnight Irene


If you're talking about that Stevenson clip, then (seriously) my opinion of your boxing knowledge just took a nosedive.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If you're talking about that Stevenson clip, then (seriously) my opinion of your boxing knowledge just took a nosedive.


I don't know how I will recover :err


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I don't know how I will recover :err


:fight

:bbb

:horse

:ibutt

No, but seriously, you were kidding, right? You don't see how off-balance Stevenson was, and how unsupported that left was? Do you actually know anything about boxing technique? (I used to think so.)


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt :ibutt










:ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :fight
> 
> :bbb
> 
> ...


I dont know if ................I can....go...on......

:suicide


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, at least you have solid, detailed facts to back up your earlier claim!



:rolleyes


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :ibutt :ibutt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, at least you have solid, detailed facts to back up your earlier claim!
> 
> :rolleyes


Like your claims of lightening fast reflexes and incredible counterpunching claim? The best part is you didn't even notice Godis disguising it as a bodyshot. Youre no teddy Atlas yourself.

You got serious quick. Must have a lot invested in Krusher huh?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Like your claims of lightening fast reflexes and incredible counterpunching claim? *The best part is you didn't even notice Godis disguising it as a bodyshot.* Youre no teddy Atlas yourself.
> 
> You got serious quick. Must have a lot invested in Krusher huh?


First of all, stop calling him "Godis," or I'll have to start referring to you as a "Rapistard." :bbb

Second, the only thing Stevenson "disguised" that punch as, was a low, weak-assed range-finder jab. Notice how Bellew didn't even pay attention to it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

This is fun, isn't it? :smile





:cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> First of all, stop calling him "Godis," or I'll have to start referring to you as a "Rapistard." :bbb
> 
> Second, the only this Stevenson "disguised" that punch as was a low, weak-assed range-finder jab. Notice how Bellew didn't even pay attention to it.


No he looked down before he shot the jab. Kovalev would eat it up.

I like both, Kovalev could establish a hard jab and land a looping right. I just don't see the teams forming here, it's weird and *****. I like both guys and both guys get full credit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> This is fun, isn't it? :smile
> 
> :cheers


A range finder. Gotta love armchair analysts.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> A range finder. Gotta love armchair analysts.


I fought 21 bouts in the AMs. Out of NYC, no less. How 'bout you?

Anyway, you think that weak-ass right, that he threw from way outside, was intended to fool Bellew into think it was body shot? :blood

Everyone move back towards the door, slowly. Don't make any sudden moves. Keep smiling, he might be dangerous ........


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Pound for pound there is no debate.

David Haye is the hardest hitting fighter.

Has Adonis Stevenson sparked out guys 2-3 stone heavier than himself, and still to this day: David Haye is the only fighter to rock Valuev who out weighed him by 8 stone!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Pound for pound there is no debate.
> 
> David Haye is the hardest hitting fighter.


He belongs to the past now.....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

David Who?


----------

